# Is anyone using the new Rikon Portable Dust Extractor



## Bsigns (Jun 30, 2012)

Any one using this?
Rikon Portable Dust Extractor
http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_63-100.htm

I like the fact that it has a 4 inch hose size that would fit right onto my CNC router and word for a few other things i have as well.

I do not see any vent on this the air goes in but never comes out it looks like how can that even work.

It is only 106 CFM but that is with a 4 inch hose.
wondering if this is any better then my shop vac that has a 2 inch hose that needs to up sized to 4 to fit mt cnc.

Also wondering if this would be better then buying a larger 2 or 3 HP unit and adding a cyclone to it for my use?

Any thoughts on this would be great

Thanks


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I dont see how it can compete with a 2 or 3hp unit. And the fact that an obvious filter unit cannot be seen makes me wonder what type of filter is being used before the air is ejected back into the workshop. Did not see a price, but a HF 1.5hp unit is about $150 and has about (open to debate) 600cfm of air flow. I would (and did) go that route.

[edit] Just took a look at the owners manual and it uses a flimsy, paper cover filter over a filter canister hat looks cheaper than my rigid hepa filter. I would not expect great dust filtration from that unit, and no specs are supplied to state what size particle that the filter can trap.


----------

